# Hello from Istanbul



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

Hi we are currently in a very windy Mistik Camping Istanbul. What a culture shock! To all the people who think Italians are crazy drivers then try navigating round Istanbul. Amazing we are still in one piece. Traveled via Ancona-Igoumenista taking in Meteora en route with the Greek motorway being excellent. Baked all the way through France Switzerland Italy and Greece but the temp has dropped to 24 here in Istanbul at 7.45. We're planning to go to Thassos and Delphi Greece on way back. All the places we have stopped in Greece have had free wifi and here. Off now for some food. May up date at later stage of trip.
Max 123


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Have a good haggle in The Grand Bazaar


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

We would love to do Turkey and have it on our list to do.


We loved Delphi and can highly recommend it, we stayed at Camping Delphi.

Have fun and stay safe.

Pat


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Steve, I am very envious of you  

Not long back from Greece ourselves, we'd love to go that little bit further when time permits.

You been putting that trigger shower to good use on the beach? :roll: :lol:

Post lots of piccies when you get back :wink: 

Pete


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Max,

What is the price of diesel at present? It was TL3.08 when we left in March'

It will be starting to warm up there now so enjoy yourselves and have a good trip back.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

Cheers Pete the trigger shower is worth its weight in water and we owe you a pint or two. DonMadge thanks for all your help on crossing the border, must be a bit different in the summer as visa office in different area and we managed to visit 3 different duty frees prior to purchasing our visa before we got it right. Visa is now 15Euro PP and Diesel 2.93TL/L and Diesel in Greece was 1.27Euro/L.
Cheers Steve


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Brilliant news Steve.
I'm hoping to make Turkey next year sometime.

Ray.


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

Bit of an update. After Istanbul we went back into Greece. We spent 9 nights on the Island of Thassos, 2 nights Platomonas near Mount Olympus and we are now in Delphi for 5 nights. The weather has been very very hot. To get to Thassos it was 4€ per Metre on the ferry and the Island is beautiful. We found prices for most things cheap and that includes most of Greece. Cheapest fuel we have found is 1.18€/L so far. We are in Camping Apollon in Delphi at the Moment and the prices are a little higher than we have paid so far. We chose this site because its in walking distance of the Town. The views are magnificent and its 38.8 at 7pm tonight so I need to stop now for a Mythos as its too hot to type.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

max123 said:


> . We are in Camping Apollon in Delphi at the Moment .


Deeply jealous; we were there , on the lower terrace, a couple of months ago. Have you used the little train ?

Have a Mythos for us and enjoy the rest of your trip. I can hear the goat bells even now......( and smell them !)

G


----------

